# Sequoia redwood bear



## chainsawbob1

Just a quick note to show the cool contrast between the heartwood and sapwood layers in Sequoia redwood. I love the stuff. Carves fast and looks great.
Picture is attached below.

I saw a post below where someone used the term fancyfirewood as their name or business name. Funny because I've been talking about carvings being fancy firewood for probably 8 of the 9 years I've been carving during competitions or seminars I've given... Eventually a fun term comes around doesn't it?
See ya.
Bob


----------



## woodchuck361

WOW very nice. Great color!


----------



## Nuzzy

Very cool!!  



And small world... My dad lives in Edgewood.


----------



## Locoweed

Wish I had talent like that. How much time do you have in that project?


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Ya got some real fancy sequoia fire wood there Bob.......   
Very nice griz
I really like his head...


----------



## retoid

AWESOME! Very nice job!


----------



## MotorSeven

Very serious talent!


RD


----------



## troutfisher

VERY nice work. Good realism in the face... the eyes, ears, and nose are very proportional to the head. The mouth is also perfect. There are lots of "cartoony" chainsaw carvings out there, realism is tuff and you have it.


----------



## teacherman

Not bad at all. Best detail I've seen in wood. Good anatomy, esp. on face- do you make a clay model first? When I useda carve stone, I did that to get the piece dialed in before the cutting began. Show more pics, man.


----------



## retoid

Yeah I would also love to see more pics. You have an amazing talent!


----------



## teacherman

*never carved wood (not yet)*

here's my bear. This is my first picture posted on AS, am struggling with image size or some such deal. Here goes. Gonna start carving wood soon.


----------



## carvinmark

teacherman said:


> here's my bear. This is my first picture posted on AS, am struggling with image size or some such deal. Here goes. Gonna start carving wood soon.



Looks good, must be hard to work with stone, I'll stay with the wood.


----------



## teacherman

carvinmark said:


> Looks good, must be hard to work with stone, I'll stay with the wood.



Actually that one was bronze, so al I did was play with clay for a whole year, then make a mold 

It seems to me that wood wood be a lot harder to control because of the behavior of the grain. Stone is more uniform in all directions. I am looking forward to trying my hand at wood. Got my ms200 in yesterday, so it is only a matter of time.

How many of you guys prefer to carve with electric chainsaws? Or is that the subject of a whole new thread?


----------



## teacherman

chainsawbob1 said:


> Just a quick note to show the cool contrast between the heartwood and sapwood layers in Sequoia redwood. I love the stuff. Carves fast and looks great.
> Picture is attached below.
> 
> I saw a post below where someone used the term fancyfirewood as their name or business name. Funny because I've been talking about carvings being fancy firewood for probably 8 of the 9 years I've been carving during competitions or seminars I've given... Eventually a fun term comes around doesn't it?
> See ya.
> Bob



Can you still get redwood? THey used to sell it in lumberyards in Kansas, but I haven't seen it in a while. I've been told it's no longer available. Man, it was great to work with as a carpenter, I imagine it would be one of the most carveable woods out there.


----------



## carvinmark

teacherman said:


> Actually that one was bronze, so al I did was play with clay for a whole year, then make a mold
> 
> It seems to me that wood wood be a lot harder to control because of the behavior of the grain. Stone is more uniform in all directions. I am looking forward to trying my hand at wood. Got my ms200 in yesterday, so it is only a matter of time.
> 
> How many of you guys prefer to carve with electric chainsaws? Or is that the subject of a whole new thread?



My ms 200 is my favorite saw to carve with by far. I use my electric to carve with only if I have to, like inside the shop during the winter. The electric just doesn't have enough power and very little chain speed control.


----------



## shopteacher

That's a real beauty!


----------



## shaynelovering

*Wow*

Chainsawbob that bear is crazy. I have seen many bear carvings before but I would have to say your's is by far the most life like. The detail is unbelievable. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dumbhunter

*excellent work*

and i just love the tone differences in the wood how they contrast and colors


----------



## crowboy

Hi Bob, I know you by reputation from carvingpost and chainsawsculptors.I live in B.C. and I hope to see you carve in Chetwynd this summer. Hey you guys, click on Bob's name and check out his website,Bob's a champion carver, and one of the fastest, I hear.
OOPs, this thread started in January!


----------



## Burlhunter13

DANG!!!!! NICE BEAR! I love the colors! Wicked talent.....cheers ta ya! 

Thats would look cool at the top of someones long gravel driveway....might spook the visitors


----------



## Ivan H.

Great looking sculpture ?


----------



## Hansenj11

Wish i could do that


----------



## Ivan H.

Thats a piece of art.


----------



## billyboy15

chainsawbob1 said:


> Just a quick note to show the cool contrast between the heartwood and sapwood layers in Sequoia redwood. I love the stuff. Carves fast and looks great.
> Picture is attached below.
> 
> I saw a post below where someone used the term fancyfirewood as their name or business name. Funny because I've been talking about carvings being fancy firewood for probably 8 of the 9 years I've been carving during competitions or seminars I've given... Eventually a fun term comes around doesn't it?
> See ya.
> Bob




Hey there;
I also have found that when I carve the red cedar around here, I get the different colors. 
Great carving. I try to stay way from sharp tools with gas engines !!! 
Bill


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

Breathtaking realism, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lumberjackchef

billyboy15 said:


> Hey there;
> I also have found that when I carve the red cedar around here, I get the different colors.
> Great carving. I try to stay way from sharp tools with gas engines !!!
> Bill



I carve alot with red cedar and I love it. It has great contrasting colors if you like the natural look, very easy to carve, doesn't check out real bad, takes finish very well, and where I live people will even pay you to cut it out of their fields because it spreads rapidly! Here are some pics of things that I've made from it. Enjoy!


----------



## B-Edwards

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Breathtaking realism, Thanks for sharing.



Is that a Beach tree? HUGE


----------



## Kevin in Ohio

B-Edwards said:


> Is that a Beach tree? HUGE



Yes it is. 6ft in diameter and winds from hurricane Ike took out the top. It Y'd and one branch was 4 ft and the other over 3ft 25 ft high. Just a 25ft totem pole now and sad because it was a pretty healthy tree. Check out more pics in the pictures section under "cleaning up the woods"


----------

